# Garage Flooring



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Evening Guys

Looking for some recommendations on Garage Flooring.

Is floor tiles better than Painting it?

If so what is the best compromise between cost/quality?

I have seen the R TEK group buy but their prices are out of my league unfortunatly as i have around 35 sq m to cover.

Thoughts and advice welcomed 

Matt


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Mines painted with Johnstones floor paint,like a red terracotta colour. i Sealed the floor first,then x2 coats 24hr apart been down for a few years with no probs.Comes up as good as new when i wash it


----------



## mirdif64 (Aug 23, 2007)

Lidl have this offer from Monday.

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/index_38556.htm


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Costco do rolls of it if you are a member:thumb:

Here's a link:

http://www.costco.co.uk/view/product/uk_catalog/cos_11,cos_11.8,cos_11.8.1/565749?referer=carousel


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Got these in mine mate http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/INTERLOCKING-EVA-FOAM-MATS-FLOOR-TILES-EXERCISE-GYM-PLAY-GARAGE-WORKSHOP-/221052865050?pt=UK_Sporting_Goods_Exercise_Fitness_Fitness_Accessories_ET&var&hash=item3377c70a1a&_uhb=1 cost effective way of doing the floor. They also make scrabbling round on your knees a little more comfortable too.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions so far guys, will look into them


----------



## aforwwfora (Jun 13, 2013)

here is another www.rubberflooring-online.com


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi mate.

I tiled mine with tiles i got in B&Q on special offer. Cheap, cheerful but permanent and i occasionally hose it out to clean it up. They were under £4 a sq yd and i had 28 ish yards to buy - with adhesive and grout it wasnt far away from £150 and i dont have to touch it again!

Cooks


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Only 2 problems with tiles 

1 they can chip if you drop something on them

2 grout can look pretty awful if not cleaned or sealed properly 

Bad things about paint is if it's not done right the first time you'll be forever re painting it as it flakes and if your prep isn't right it won't matter what you paint it with it WILL come off before long.


----------



## Rossi_Leeds (Jul 16, 2013)

888-Dave said:


> Got these in mine mate http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/INTERLOCKING-EVA-FOAM-MATS-FLOOR-TILES-EXERCISE-GYM-PLAY-GARAGE-WORKSHOP-/221052865050?pt=UK_Sporting_Goods_Exercise_Fitness_Fitness_Accessories_ET&var&hash=item3377c70a1a&_uhb=1 cost effective way of doing the floor. They also make scrabbling round on your knees a little more comfortable too.


I've got those, not at all bad for the money and they're quite nice on bare feet.


----------



## FrontRowForward (Apr 3, 2012)

Just doing our garage out, those tiles look ideal.


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

I've just got floor paint for mine and going to get foam tiles or one of them rolls from Costco for the section where I work on the car.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

I will be putting epoxy down when i can 
Looks the bollax if done right!


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

I've got tiles, just have to be careful when getting out if the car / floor is wet. 

And it's funny how housework is rubbish until you get tiles and all of a suddent you'll gladly mop the floor to park you're detailed car on !!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

those tiles look just what I need!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

I managed to get 65 square meters of the stuff free from my local gym :thumb: 

totally transformed the garage with some to spare


----------

